# Thought I'd Share



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So I went to the feed store to get some DE and mealworms, and found a cute lil' duck walking around, following the cashier. It turns out it was her duck that her friend had given her. I'm sorry, no pics, but I will describe it. It was a white duck with a little tuft of feathers on his head. And he was the sweetest thing too!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How cute! Mine are so independent and simply into EVERYthing they can get those beaks into. Can't touch them unless you corner one and grab fast. They'll come and see what you have but take off running and hollering if you remotely even "think" about touching them. Snots!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They had a duck waling around the store? That's great!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a crested pekin. Ducks are awesome! Mine are a lot like cats lol you can watch them, feed them, and touch them ect but if they don't feel like it they will freak and run.


----------

